# Amalfi, Italy B&W 'Street' Photographs



## Ivan Muller (Jan 20, 2016)

Last year I stayed for three days in the town of Amalfi near Naples. Here are some of my B&W street photos.

Cameras used was a EosM3 ( 22mm & 18-55mm ) - for most of the photos - plus a Eos6D (s 40mm & 70-300L )

The rest of my portfolio of 35x B&W street photographs can be seen here:

http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.co.za/2016/01/amalfi-b-street-photography.html


----------

